# The Best-Worst Dog....Stonnie Dennis



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Seems like a useful video. It happens to be about a lab, but I think it applies well to GSDs!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He makes the best videos.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Good stuff! This is one of those "duh" things that are so obvious that it should go without saying, and yet it's a common mistake that many people make. They don't pay a lot of attention to their dogs when they're being good, being calm, quietly entertaining themselves with a bone or a toy, without pestering the owner or misbehaving. Dogs do what works, and if behaving badly, being annoying or obnoxious is what works to get attention, to get you to engage with them, well then...... 🤷‍♀️ You're rewarding the exact opposite of what you want.

This is where a shift in perspective is so beneficial in dog training. Try to look at it from the dog's POV rather than your own. Am I communicating as clearly as I could be? Does my dog understand what I'm trying to teach him/her? Am I reinforcing what I think I am? If _I_ didn't already know what I'm trying to teach would what I'm doing still make sense? Because while we always know what behavior we're trying to train, the dog doesn't. They have to figure it out solely based on the cues they're getting from us. 

And I want that obstacle course and a yard big enough to put it in, lol.


----------

